# Final 4: (1) Illinois Fighting Illini vs (4) Louisville Cardinals



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
















vs.








(1) Illinois Fighting Illini (36-1) vs. (4) Louisville Cardinals (33-4)
Date: Saturday
Time: TBA
TV: CBS









(1) Illinois Fighting Illini (36-1)
Rd. 1 - (1) Illinois defeated (16) Fairleigh Dickinson 67-55
Rd. 2 - (1) Illinois defeated (9) Nevada 71-59
Sweet 16 - (1) Illinois defeated (12) Wisconsin-Milwaukee 77-63
Elite 8 - (1) Illinois defeated (3) Arizona 90-89, OT

*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Guard Dee Brown: 
Game 1 vs. Fairleigh Dickinson - 19 pts, 7-10 FG, 1 board, 2 assists
Game 2 vs. Nevada - 2 pts, 0-4 FG, 4 boards, 5 assists
Game 3 vs. Wisconsin-Milwaukee - 21 pts, 7-12 FG, 5-8 3PT, 2 boards, 2 assists, 2 steals
Game 4 vs. Arizona - 15 pts, 6-14 FG, 3-8 3PT, 5 boards, 7 assists, 3 steals

Guard Deron Williams: 
Game 1 vs. Fairleigh Dickinson - 8 pts, 3-8 FG, 2 boards, 6 assists, 2 steals
Game 2 vs. Nevada - 15 pts, 4-9 FG, 4 boards, 10 assists
Game 3 vs. Wisconsin-Milwaukee - 21 pts, 8-12 FG, 3 boards, 8 assists, 1 steal
Game 4 vs. Arizona - 22 pts, 8-15 FG, 5-9 3PT, 3 boards, 10 assists, 1 steal

Guard Luther Head: 
Game 1 vs. Fairleigh Dickinson - 13 pts, 4-15 FG, 1 board, 5 assists, 1 steal
Game 2 vs. Nevada - 14 pts, 5-9 FG, 2 boards, 6 assists, 2 steals
Game 3 vs. Wisconsin-Milwaukee - 12 pts, 5-15 FG, 1 board, 6 assists, 2 steals
Game 4 vs. Arizona - 20 pts, 7-18 FG, 5-12 3PT, 3 boards, 2 assists, 4 steals

Forward Roger Powell: 
Game 1 vs. Fairleigh Dickinson - 5 pts, 2-4 FG, 3 boards, 1 assist, 2 steals
Game 2 vs. Nevada - 5 pts, 2-7 FG, 3 boards, 0 assist, 2 steals
Game 3 vs. Wisconsin-Milwaukee - 12 pts, 5-11 FG, 9 boards, 1 assist, 1 steal
Game 4 vs. Arizona - 16 pts, 6-11 FG, 1-3 3PT, 5 boards (4 Off), 0 assists, 0 steals

Forward James Augustine: 
Game 1 vs. Fairleigh Dickinson - 11 pts, 2-5 FG, 15 boards, 0 assists, 0 steals
Game 2 vs. Nevada - 23 pts, 9-11 FG, 10 boards, 0 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks
Game 3 vs. Wisconsin-Milwaukee - 11 pts, 3-3 FG, 10 boards, 0 assists, 0 steals
Game 4 vs. Arizona - 4 pts, 1-3 FG, 6 boards, 1 assist, 2 steals

*Bench:*
Jack Ingram
Nick Smith
Rich McBride
Warren Carter
Shaun Pruitt
Fred Nkemdi









(4) Louisville Cardinals (33-4)
Rd. 1 - (4) Louisville defeated (15) LA Lafeyette 68-62
Rd. 2 - (4) Louisville defeated (5) Georgia Tech 76-54
Sweet 16 - (4) Louisville defeated (1) Washington 93-79
Elite 8 - (4) Louisville defeated (7) West Virginia 93-85, OT

*Starters:*





































Guard Taquan Dean: 
Game 1 vs. LA Lafeyette - 12 pts, 5-13 FG, 3 boards, 1 assists, 1 steals
Game 2 vs. Georgia Tech - 14 pts, 5-8 FG, 6 boards, 2 assists, 0 steals
Game 3 vs. Washington - 19 pts, 5-10 FG, 9 boards, 2 assists, 3 steals
Game 4 vs. West Virginia - 23 pts, 8-20 FG, 7-17 3PT, 6 boards, 2 assists, 0 steals

Guard Francisco Garcia: 
Game 1 vs. LA Lafeyette - 27 pts, 8-20 FG, 3 boards, 4 assists, 0 steals
Game 2 vs. Georgia Tech - 21 pts, 5-11 FG, 1 boards, 2 assists, 0 steals
Game 3 vs. Washington - 23 pts, 8-16 FG, 2 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal
Game 4 vs. West Virginia - 13 pts, 5-6 FG, 1-2 3PT, 4 boards, 8 assists, 0 steals

Forward Larry O'Bannon: 
Game 1 vs. LA Lafeyette - 13 pts, 4-11 FG, 8 boards, 2 assists, 2 steals
Game 2 vs. Georgia Tech - 16 pts, 5-7 FG, 3 boards, 3 assists, 0 steals
Game 3 vs. Washington - 18 pts, 6-11 FG, 6 boards, 4 assists, 2 steals
Game 4 vs. West Virginia - 24 pts, 6-10 FG, 10-11 FT, 3 boards, 4 assists, 0 steals

Forward Ellis Myles: 
Game 1 vs. LA Lafeyette - 5 pts, 1-5 FG, 9 boards, 4 assists, 1 steal
Game 2 vs. Georgia Tech - 9 pts, 2-3 FG, 8 boards, 2 assists, 1 steal
Game 3 vs. Washington - 8 pts, 2-4 FG, 13 boards, 6 assists, 0 steals
Game 4 vs. West Virginia - 9 pts, 3-6 FG, 7 boards, 1 assist, 2 steals

Forward Juan Palacios: 
Game 1 vs. LA Lafeyette - 7 pts, 2-5 FG, 4 boards, 0 assists, 1 steal
Game 2 vs. Georgia Tech - 12 pts, 3-7 FG, 11 boards, 1 assists, 1 steal
Game 3 vs. Washington - 14 pts, 6-11 FG, 4 boards, 0 assists, 0 steals
Game 4 vs. West Virginia - 13 pts, 6-8 FG, 6 boards, 1 assist, 3 steals

*Bench:*
Lorrenzo Wade
Brandon Jenkins
Brad Gianiny
Perrin Johnson
Chris Current
Terrance Farley
Brian Johnson
Otis George
</center>

Coming off two amazing games tonight this one should be good aswell with the winner going on to the National Championship.. Wow.. Illinois showed they have the heart of a Champion.. Louisville made a great comeback aswell.. Good job guys!! WOW WOW WOW!!!!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Stop always placing your favorite teams first, homer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Stop always placing your favorite teams first, homer.


Uh I've been putting the higher seed first.. Why does it even matter? 

This game is gonna be awesome..


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Stop always placing your favorite teams first, homer.



Stop being a little whiny *****, *****.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

apelman2 said:


> Stop being a little whiny *****, *****.


 :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to go with my local boy Francisco Garcia. Sucks that two of my favorite players on the college level Deron and Francisco have to go up against one another. I wonder how the Illini are going to guard him or O'Bannon. Those guys are big strong guards.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Although I waded up and threw away my bracket last night, I'm stickin with my original pick, Illiniois. I sure hope the two teams that played in the last 5 minutes of their games shows up instead of the teams that showed up for the 1st 20 (UL) & 35 (Ill) minutes.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow it's pretty much impossible to top the excitement of the game we saw tonight, but this should be close. I like Illinois to take it, but it could go either way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's hard for me to go against either team. I have a lot of respect for Coach Weber, as he's been a terrific coach since coaching Southern Illinois and I absolutely love Deron Williams, but then again at the same time I love Francisco, Taquan and Pitino. I'll be happy if either one of these teams cuts the nets down.

It's weird to watch a game and not have a rooting interest either way. That's how I felt watching WVU-Louisville yesterday. Two class teams playing on Saturday.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Am I the only one who is extremely confident that whoever wins this will go on to win it all? I know it's not saying much since the odds are 50/50, but I am not confident at all in UNC, they are under achieving, and neither MSU/UK belong in the Final 4.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I believe in Louisville. Go Cards!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Go Illini! :headbang: :rock:


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a strong feeling louisville will win this game


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Illinois will win the end up agasint UNC for the championship


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm so excited for this game.. I just wish Saturday would get here already..

OT: Someone else wanna make the Michigan State vs North Carolina Game Thread or should I?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This was the matchup I had predicted originally, so I'll stick with my original pick, Illinois, although I'm not as confident as I was before the tourney.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Does it matter who wins. Whoever wins gets the privilege of losing against the best program in college basketball hisotry UNC. They should feel honored really.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

illini will move on and play *The Michigan State Spartans* in the championship


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Stop always placing your favorite teams first, homer.


why dont u make you own threads because i know they sure are hell wont be as good as B34Cs


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Im The One said:


> Does it matter who wins. Whoever wins gets the privilege of losing against the best program in college basketball hisotry UNC. They should feel honored really.


Nothin would be better to whip your cocky asses school in the National Title game.. Good luck with MSU first though..


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

the illini better win it. or my brackets are toliet paper.


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

Im The One said:


> Does it matter who wins. Whoever wins gets the privilege of losing against the best program in college basketball hisotry UNC. They should feel honored really.



I can't 'till UNC loses to one of the two big 10 teams. You're never going to hear the end of it man.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am rooting for the Cards... I couldn't careless about Illinois and I live in Chicago....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*OMG it's almost gameday*

I'm pumped.. Who else is ready for the games to kick off?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I hope Louisville wins....B34C would be depressed for a month :biggrin: 

Just playin....but I do have a feeling Louisville will win this game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Louisville Practice:*









Ellis Myles









Juan Palacios









Taquan Dean









Rick Pitino









Brandon Jenkins









Team
















Francisco Garcia









Garcia and Miles









Larry O'Bannon

*Illinois Practice:*









Fred Nkemdi









Bruce Weber
















Coach Weber and Dee Brown









Coach Weber
















Luther Head









Coach Weber and Dee









Team









Roger Powell









Stands


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> *Louisville Practice:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Practice is not that exciting.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

qwerty said:


> Practice is not that exciting.


Would you rather watch practice or sit here and talk about how it's not exciting?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Worset game I have seen the Cards play all year. Garcia should have been taking that ball to the hole the whole game. He didn't and they got spanked for it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Illini in Championship game BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illini in the ship.. I get to go.. Wooo for me!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Woot woot! Now I hope MSU wins so its an all Big 10 matchup.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think louisville has this one locked... THE UNDERDAWGS ON TOP!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ILINNI WIN... blow out victory. So much for upsets...lol Congrats to the big ten!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Louisville shot 38.9%

Larry O'Bannon 4 for 10
Taquan Dean 4 for 15
Francisco Garcia 2 for 10

Credit to Illinois' defense and the blown lay-ups


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:clap: :clap:

Monster game from the Rev and Head.

One more!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I have no idea, but would 38 wins be some sort of record? It just seems like Illinois played a TON of games this year and of course won them all.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nim.. Yes.. They tied the record for most wins by any team with the win tonight.. If they win the National Title it will be a record.. 38-1? :clap:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Head and Powell were huge. What great performances!

Way to go Illini.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Deron Williams had 5 points and 9 assists. He is the best pure PG I've seen in over a decade (since Nash played at Santa Clara).


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh Francisco... you choke artist.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

One more game to finally silence the haters.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

allenive21 said:


> One more game to finally silence the haters.


Will you please stop talking about lack of respect. Last I checked your team is 37-1 and in the National Championship Game. Do you want people to suck your dick? Jeez.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

HKF said:


> Will you please stop talking about lack of respect. Last I checked your team is 37-1 and in the National Championship Game. Do you want people to suck your dick? Jeez.


Ummm yeah I think that comment was a little unecessary, I'm talking about everyone that says that Illinois has all these weaknesses and that the Ohio St. game was a perfect example of them. Everyone was talking about how Salim Stoudamire and Fransisco Garcia would take it to them and yet the Illini have taken care of business.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Last I checked you only beat Arizona by one. It's not like you ripped through them. You won, move on.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

HKF said:


> Last I checked you only beat Arizona by one. It's not like you ripped through them. You won, move on.


Look man, I don't know what your problem is but I never stated that we ripped through Arizona or anything, I think you just need to calm down or something cause you're being ridiculous.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> Will you please stop talking about lack of respect. Last I checked your team is 37-1 and in the National Championship Game. *Do you want people to suck your dick? Jeez.*


Having a rough night?

Sorry, but I think that comment was a little unnecessary.


----------

